# Maltese decorated cupcakes



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

We practiced making some of the maltese cupcakes this weekend, not too bad for our first try!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL, Love the little tongues hanging out.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You did a great job!


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Tongues were from starburst candy...who would have thought to heat it in microwave!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cute!!:chili: I've made some cakes but I'm not very artistic.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

They are awesome!. Can we steal the recipe? Lol


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They look great.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You must tell us how you did it. Very cute and great for a first time. I would never consider doing a cake, but maybe a cupcake. LOL Hugs, Edie


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I found the idea on this site...
Maltese Birthday cupcakes — Cupcakes!
We experimented with the starburst candy, microwaved the red ones for 10 seconds, rolled it out between wax paper or parchment paper, cut out the shape of a teardrop and folded a little and that made the crease for the tongue and you just stick it in the icing. I bought the black icing in the can with the tips but I don't like the way it looks, I'm looking for some black fondant in a small amount, if not makebe licorice will work. I used a tip 21 on the icing, which is the standard buttercream. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow those are really cute and they look delicious too!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Really cute! great job.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW - those are incredible! I am very impressed!! they look great and I love cupcakes!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

You did a great job! They look so cute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh cute cupcakes ^_^


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

They are adorable!!! I wanna try!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

